# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Swicting from Minoxidil 5% to Minoxidil 12% causes further hair shedding ?

## walid12

Hello There,
 I had HT Surgery a year back and since then I m using Minoxidil 5% along with Nizorol shampoo and Hairmax Comb, Now I am planning to switch from Minoxidil %5 to Minoxidil 12% with Azelic Acid ? but just want to confirm if this will cause hair shedding again ? as my hair were already used to minoxidil 5% earlier I am hope by using this it will increase my hair growth instead of shedding then growing.
Please advise.

----------


## clandestine

> I am hope by using this it will increase my hair growth instead of shedding then growing.


 Hair must first shed before in grows in any more abundance than it was previously.

----------


## Tracy C

> Now I am planning to switch from Minoxidil %5 to Minoxidil 12% with Azelic Acid ?


 Hello,

Please reconsider this.  Switching to a higher dose percentage is not likely to increase the effectiveness of the medication appreciably.  However, increasing the dose percentage is likely to increase your chances of experiencing negative side effects from the medication.  There is a reason 5% is the highest dose that can be legally sold in the U.S. without a prescription.  The risks of percentages higher than 5% generally outweigh any possible benefit.

There is adequate evidence to suggest that adding Azelic Acid to topical blends intended for use on your scalp does more harm than good.  This is why the FDA shut down companies that sold Minoxidil blends that contain Azelic Acid.  The risks of using Azelic Acid on your scalp outweigh any possible benefit.

Plain 5% Minoxidil is enough.

Whenever you change your regimen you run the risk of initiating a shedding period.  Again, 5% is enough.  Stick with it.

----------


## walid12

> Hello,
> 
> Please reconsider this.  Switching to a higher dose percentage is not likely to increase the effectiveness of the medication appreciably.  However, increasing the dose percentage is likely to increase your chances of experiencing negative side effects from the medication.  There is a reason 5% is the highest dose that can be legally sold in the U.S. without a prescription.  The risks of percentages higher than 5% generally outweigh any possible benefit.
> 
> There is adequate evidence to suggest that adding Azelic Acid to topical blends intended for use on your scalp does more harm than good.  This is why the FDA shut down companies that sold Minoxidil blends that contain Azelic Acid.  The risks of using Azelic Acid on your scalp outweigh any possible benefit.
> 
> Plain 5% Minoxidil is enough.
> 
> Whenever you change your regimen you run the risk of initiating a shedding period.  Again, 5% is enough.  Stick with it.


 

Hello Tracy,
Thanks for your input. Please find link for Belgravia Centre's Before/After result.

http://www.belgraviacentre.com/gallery/

They are also using Minoxidil 12.5%. By these results I was shocked & wanted to switch straightaway. Kindly advise.
Regards,
Walid

----------


## Tracy C

> By these results I was shocked & wanted to switch straightaway.


 That is exactly what they want you to do.  You can't always trust before and after photos.  More often than not it is marketing hype.






> Kindly advise.


 The risks outweight the percieved possible benefit.  Stick with 5% with none of that "other stuff" added.

----------

